# What's the youngest a male dog can get a female dog pregnant?



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

As you know, Chloe's in heat.

Well, Duane's sister just got a chi last week (you know them as Gavin and Jenn) and he's an 11 week old male. They work together and bring Chloe and Gavin to work. They have been staying in the same playpen together but don't know if this is a good idea any longer b/c jenny said she saw Gavin's peepee come out a few times in the past couple days. Can Gavin get Chloe pregnant or is he still too young to be able to? I don't think I want to risk it either way but just wondering....

Thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

DON'T risk it. Just separate them. That's what I would do. I was paranoid about Dolly getting pregnant when she was in heat.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i doubt he can that young but i still wouldnt risk it either


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm with dolly'sgrandma and Tiff.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm with everyone else on this one dont risk it just keep them apart, male dogs (just like all male animals) are always capable and some mature a lot faster than others.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the usual fertile age for a male is 4-6+ months however i have heard of even younger males showing interest!


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

My male started to hump everything in the age of 3 month.
when he was 4, he has a huge lipstick coming out...
But when i asked a breeder, she told me that it’s not possible at that young age... (male can “do” it, but she will not get pregnant).


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

As soon as the testies drop.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yup, once those testies drop, theres sperm in creation, and as soon as that happens the dog CAN mate and create viable offspring.
Most males testies dont drop untill 5-6 months of age but again just like humans, all are different and ive seen 3-4 month old males with both testicles fully dropped!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

thanks everyone! we've been letting chloe and gavin play but we keep a very VERY watchful eye on them! in actuality, chloe's been the one humping gavin like crazy!!! she goes nuts! but if he tries she won't have it!
i say it's b/c she's the boss, just like her mamma!!! :rofl:


----------



## gavinjenn123 (Sep 13, 2006)

haha...I was just watching a video that I recorded at your house with them playing like that...and I was dying lauging on the couch...Chloe did this move where she circled aroud gavin like 3 times really fast and then just grabbed him and started going 2 town....there so cute...haha


----------

